# Removal embolized port a cath using snare



## Bellaboo (Dec 17, 2008)

Patient 's port a cath sheared off and had embolized,with the tip being in the
right ventricle .brought to cath Lab for removal of embolized Port a Cath
using snare.

Doctor inserted sheath right femoral vein.Through this sheath EP catheter
was advanced up to right atrium. Using flexible tip the embolized catheter was pulled into inferior vena cava. ,snared and removed.

Any coding advise , would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 17, 2008)

Look at CPT 37203.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Bellaboo (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks  so much!


----------

